

Learn the NATO phonetic alphabet - ZitchDog
http://learnthephoneticalphabet.com

======
ZitchDog
I wanted to learn the NATO phonetic alphabet to help me spell words during
support calls. I whipped up this quick app to help me learn. I figured if
anyone would find it useful, the folks at HN would.

~~~
mootothemax
Great work :)

One minor point though - can we have more wizzbang explosions when you
complete it rather than the basic "well done" message? I wanted a bit more
recognition ;)

